# Free Tardis shawl knitting pattern



## didough (May 30, 2011)

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEss12/PATTbigger.php


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

This is a lovely shawl/scarf!! Thank you for the link!!!


----------



## Karen K Turner (May 17, 2011)

I am trying to knit the shawl. I love Dr. Who, but I have a family member who loves it more. I need to figure out the repeats in the lace pattern on top. I got confused and now I am off count. But truthfully, I usually start over two or three times before I get it down.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

lovely thanks for the link


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Interesting story that goes with the shawl! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

It is beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

I already knit this for my Dr Who superfan daughter. Now we want a Dalek pattern.


----------



## susan heierman (Sep 13, 2012)

I made this for my granddaughter. I ordered the limited edition Lorna's Laces yarn in Tardis blue. Said granddaughter loves it!


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Love it! It is so cool!


----------



## didough (May 30, 2011)

Poots said:


> I already knit this for my Dr Who superfan daughter. Now we want a Dalek pattern.


This is only for a dishcloth .....

http://crochetcabana.blogspot.co.uk/2013/07/dalek-dishcloths.html

but this might be what you want ...

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/extermiknit


----------



## Poots (Jul 30, 2012)

Thank you for the info. I copied the craftville address you posted before. Now I will get my superfan/computer nerd to help me get what we want.


----------

